# Dry Fly Boxes



## bigpopper (Sep 11, 2008)

Can anyone suggest a good dry box for flies at a reasonable price. 

Thanks


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I use a large Tupperware box to store smaller non-waterproof boxes.

Honestly, in the same area, you will need only a very few basic flies. I'm talking SW here. I'll take 3 small streamers in brown, gray and olive,(#2 hook--unweighted) and the same 3 lightly weighted. This will usually cover me for imitating Bullminnow(Killififsh) and shrimp. Three more streamers in solid white w/silver or pearl flash, 3 with green back over white, gray over white both weighted and unweighted. Again #2 hook. A couple of hot chartreuse/green over white W/ flash size #2, weighted and unweighted. 

I'd include Maribou Boogers in white, olive, black, and tan again in #2 weighted. 

A simple Blonde pattern in solid yellow, red back, yellow body, and solid white in size 1/0 unweighted will catch a bunch of fish when you need a bigger fly.

Include 3 solid white poppers, 3 brown poppers, and 3 white sliders and 3 brown sliders in size 2/0.

For this area, I need nothing else unless I want to catch my 5 mangrove snapper. Gray wooly worm with a red tail works wonders for me.

For Pompano and Whiting in the surf up there, a #2 Wooly Worm in white, light tan, and pink, all with a stubby, hot orange tail. Lightly weighted and used on a sink tip worked when I lived there.

I could get by with 3 or 4 white flies and about 3 Magic Markers and not feel too handicapped.


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

tupperware is a great idea. cheap too.

i need to learn to tie more flies. that way i will have that kinda selection.


----------

